# What hair colors do you find to be most attractive?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Select up to two choices. Obviously there are shades between these basic colors, so just choose whatever is closest and explain your choices more specifically if you want. 

I am expecting a lot of "I don't care" responses as well, which is fine. You can still choose your favorite without caring much either way. Or if you truly don't care at all, you can say so.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

ardrum said:


> ...I am expecting a lot of "I don't care" responses as well, which is fine.


Good! :lol because that was what I was going to write. Seriously i've been attracted to every hair color at some point or another.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

You mean the drapes or the carpet? LOL

Just kidding.

Actually, I'm not particular to any type of hair color. And there really isn't a color that I dislike. For me, it's how it's styled, so I really couldn't vote in the poll.

However, what I do find sexy is when women have like black hair, and they dye certain portions of it red or purple. That really does something to me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I chose black and brown on women. A dark brown is ideal.

I think I know what this experiment is about.  I mean, survey.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

brown or black on females. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tough question, but the first thing that came to mind was long, black hair.

It's all good, though. Some people look great with their hair color. I've seen people of all hair colors that wouldn't look better any other way. I'd probably look like an ******* if I dyed my hair blonde, black, or red.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Color of hair couldnt be more unimportant to me...if I HAD to pick I guess i would say brown...????


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I went with brown and black on chics. I think I have preference for unnatural colors though :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I picked blonde for women.

I picked brown for men (which by chance is my own color). I don't find men "attractive", but I think brown looks best on guys.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Red on women is my favorite, but hair color isn't really that important.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I selected brown for men...I'm not sure why though, maybe because I'm a brunette. 

I don't think hair color is a big issue with me, though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Interestingly, the results are somewhat close to how often hair colors show up in real life. So it seems that whatever is most ordinary/common tends to be most attractive in this respect. There are a couple exceptions though. One is with gray, which is probably lower rated than its actual prevalence due to it being associated with "old" people. Also, red-headed women are less common than blonde women, but they're beating out blondes so far. 

Similar results came up with the height polls here (both for men/women). It seems the "average" is the most valued, although preferred male height was actually slightly above the world average while preferred female height was right at the world average.

Here, it's all about the brown hair.

I'm curious if preferred body weight (deemed most attractive) will also rise over the years if people, on average, end up weighing more and more over time. Interestingly, this hasn't noticeably happened yet, as people still seem to like fit body types.

So far, preferred hair color is still somewhat divided for women, while Brown is the overwhelming favorite hair color on men.

Women... Brown (15), Black (9), Red (5) .... Lowest being Gray (2).

Men... Brown (8), Blonde/Black/Gray (1) ... Lowest being Red (0).


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

brunettes :mushy


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm into blondes right now, but in the long run, doesn't matter.


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Red on women, brown on men. Tried to color my hair red once, and it went this horrible insanely bright red color. lol A couple people started calling me Big Red. :O (really didn't appreciate that).


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Black or dark brown on either sex.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Combined scores so far (male and female):

Brown: 26
Black: 16
Red: 9
Blonde: 7
Gray: 3


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

black, dark brown, or unnatural colors like blue, green, etc.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No preference, as long as it is a natural color. But even if it's an unnatural color, I don't think I care that much.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.rainbowbrite.net/pics/rb2.gif


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Fiera said:


> Seriously i've been attracted to every hair color at some point or another.


 :ditto


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Fiera said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously i've been attracted to every hair color at some point or another.
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blonde and brown on the ladeeeeez! :lol


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I chose blonde for men....but I dunno, actually i'm probably just thinking of one blonde person in particular. it doesn't matter to me. I've been attracted to all hair colors too.

Why is black hair on girls so popular? That surprised me...even though that's what I chose too.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually like darker hair colors.

Although I'll find unnatural hair colors fascinating too.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Light and natural. I also prefer fine hair over coarse hair by a longshot.

I'm not picky, but these are preferences.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Back in high school most girls that I have had a crush on are blondes, but I don't discriminate based on hair color.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Blonde and black on girls. Brown works too.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I've always had a thing for guys with dark hair, so I chose brown and black. I can't say I've ever thought too much about hair color on other women. (Just my own.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

redheads and black hair.

not so important, but those are my favorites.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Black hair is most attractive to me, brown and blonde are tied.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

No fair only 2 selections, I have 3 colors in MY hair and one of them (violet) is not even an option. :lol 

I picked red for women (I just think it's soo sexy) and brown for men but I may be thinking of more dark blonde.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Yet another reason to believe I have the least attractive of everything. My hair color is a mix of two of the three least attractive hair colors in the poll (really, grey is a lack of color, but I'll count it for clarity)...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Black or brown. I really am getting sick of blond hair... I remember a time when blond's were kinda far and few... Now you see blond people everywhere. uke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Black


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Red, on women. :mushy


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

On men, brown or blonde.

On women I have a lot less of a "type." I guess I'd choose blonde though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to marry whoever said red on men. :lol


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

My hair has been every colour under the sun but particularly I went for long periods being either blonde, brunette or red. 

When I was blonde I was hit on by random guys A LOT. It creeped me out.

When I was brunette, I wasn't hit on by many guys at all.

As a redhead I find that the amount of times I get hit on is more than when I was brunette, but less than when I was blonde.

Kind of an interesting social study I thought...


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I picked brown on men and women. I love brunettes.

I naturally have black hair. But I've put streaks of color in it before...like turquoise, red, purple...it's blue now.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

SeaShell said:


> My hair has been every colour under the sun but particularly I went for long periods being either blonde, brunette or red.
> 
> When I was blonde I was hit on by random guys A LOT. It creeped me out.
> 
> ...


haha, yeah I was "wooed" at by several work release prison inmates and honked at by passing cars when I was blonde. My natural hair color is red, and I always got "ewws" and other signs of repulsion when I had my natural color. With brown and black hair, I receive no attention at all. It's strange how much of an impact hair color can have.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to dye my hair gray. It beats red by a 2 to 1 ratio in this poll.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

There's something so yumm about dark hair and eyebrows on men, but I must admit the sexiest by far is grey, salt n peppa!!!!

On the ladies, I would choose red or dark ash brown. :stu


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

What is "slip"?

How about fine vs. coarse hair?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Woo, I have brown hair! I'm the hottest thing out there since the Beach Boys!

Now, if only I didn't appear to have inherited parts of my gene code from Danny Devito I'd be all set.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Honestly, I love natural hair color the best. When ladies don’t dye their hair it looks awesome because it matches the subtle undertone tinge of their skin complexion.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't have a preference. A cute girl is a cute girl.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Why does blond hair on average look sexier/more attractive on women than it does on men ? That's the impression from the poll results. Also applies to society in general think about it why are there alot more blonde female sex symbols in the media than there are blond male sex symbols. For every one famous blond male sex symbol you have like 10 blonde female ones.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Dudleyville said:


> Why does blond hair on average look sexier/more attractive on women than it does on men ? That's the impression from the poll results. Also applies to society in general think about it why are there alot more blonde female sex symbols in the media than there are blond male sex symbols. For every one famous blond male sex symbol you have like 10 blonde female ones.


On guys, a smaller range of hair color is attractive on average it seems. Blondes and redheads offer prime examples. Perhaps it has something to do with dominant/recessive traits or something. I can't understand otherwise why there would be such tremendous attractiveness differences between hair color on men and women with the same color hair.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

It's because we've been mixed too much, ardrum.

Females prefer darker eyes/hair/complexion, while males, mattering on what they're looking for (long-term relationship or uncommitted sex) prefer different hair/eye colors. They are far less important to males than females, though. Lighter skin/hair is a sign of youth, therefore males are attracted to that. I don't know why women don't like men with light features, but it's yet another strike against some of us (man, I have a lot of reasons I'm unattractive).


----------



## leogal (Jul 20, 2012)

Red on both all the way, but I have to be careful here. Some people just don't look good in some colours so they should stick with what looks good on them. Like I LOVE red hair and it looks awful on me however I look marvellous in blonde. It depends on skin shades and facial shape/features.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ginger men


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of the men that I crush on have black/dark colored hair.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Brunettes ftw


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Black or very dark brown on men, I do love the occasional red haired man though. Certain shades of red on certain skin tones though. 

I'm dark auburn.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

black and dark brown. maybe ginger (orange?), as well.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Dark hair colors look best on guys. Unless the hair was light colored and dyed black.. I don't like that. Must look natural if it is not natural. 

Women. Even though I am not bisexual, I think women look better with light-ish brown hair.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Black and Burgundy


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Dark brown. I dislike blonde, it looks so bland to me...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Purple hair on women.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Depends...

*Mainly Black on men, even though I love Brown on men too.

Then I mainly love Brown on women, even though I love Blonde on women too. *

Don't get me wrong. All hair colors are nice if it suites the person well. I've just always been a Black & Brown for guys & Brown & Blonde on girls type of girl.

I will add a comment that shows the rather shallow side of me though. I'm usually not that attracted to blonde nor red hair on guys.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

i agree, it depends.

usually i like dark haired females, but blonde girls or girls with highlights are also refreshing. i cannot get girls out of my head, right now.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Blonde women


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

black-haired people unite!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like straight black hair on men. Especially like it if they put gel in it. Brown/blonde hair is a turn-off and I'm not terribly thrilled with waves/curls. I like green or brown eyes.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

brown hair and green eyes would be my preference.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I've always been more attracted to dark (black) haired men, but it really doesn't matter. I had a massive crush on a blond guy before...he was just so darn adorable.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I find all hair colors attractive, it depends on the person -- BUT -- I love red hair on men for some reason. :b


----------

